# flooded lakes



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

This spring, the lakes have been up and down. Last week, my lake was flooded for days. It had been up 3 feet. I always was told that bass go into the brush when the lake is up. They eat bugs and stuff. I also thought that they get scared and leave, when the water is coming down. The lake had come down about a foot since Thru. and was still coming down Sat. I tried the brush early and did not get a pick up. I used tubes and jigs. All of the fish caught in the tourney, were LM caught in the brush. Whats up?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i won the open on tappan yesterday and all of our fish were caught on spinnerbaits in the flooded wood as well. fish don't always follow the rules and will almost fight to stay in that brush as long as possible. we couldn't get bit on any slower baits. they seemed to want it moving. if it stopped, forget it. they wouldn't touch it.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

We caught a lot of bass this weekend on spinners also. I caught a few on a texas rigged worm, but nothing on jig. This is in a strip pond.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have to stop reading the book. I guess the bass don't read. I threw everything that day except spinners. What is a good spinner and color for this time of year with stained water?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow that's interesting Bad Bub, what kind of weight did you pull?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

we had 9 1/2 lbs. all slow rolling white spinnerbaits.


----------

